# New to me East Cape Fury.



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

View media item 1061
View media item 1062
Picked her up last week from here. Added a new Fulton winch to match the jack, took the Tibor off and installed a Vmarine removable push pole caddy, installed my ipilot, next week adding twin 8ft *********** pole blades, jack plate, hydraulic steering and lean bar tubes and bar for poling platform, also have a 23'6 carbon marine G2LR push pole. I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Pics are private


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Curious why you went for twin blades? Had them on my bay boat but haven't seen many folks with them on poling skiffs. It's a sick boat, wish my wife would have let me pull the trigger


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Curious why you went for twin blades? Had them on my bay boat but haven't seen many folks with them on poling skiffs. It's a sick boat, wish my wife would have let me pull the trigger


Haven't seen twin poles on a skiff yet but starting to see a ton of bass boats with them. And like you I have them on my bay boat. But imagine the reasoning is the same. Nothing better or quicker than stopping a boat in a position to maintain the correct fishing angle. And yes they can get in the way a little when poling but the power pole on my skiff is on the right side and I almost always pole on my right side. Not a big deal.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't look at the pictures it says I don't have permission. What!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopefully that fixed it... Can you guy's see it now?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I went with the 8ft power pole blades because I fish redfish tournaments and honestly there has been a few times that I had to post up in deeper water and wished I had the extra 2ft. I previously had a single 6ft power pole on my last boat and also got annoyed when fishing in current or creeks how the boat would spin. I don't carry a normal anchor on the boat so I figured the 8ft blades should do good most 99% of the situations I come across flats fishing. I do typically fish pretty shallow and won't need the extra length most of the time but I think i'll be glad that I have it when I do.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Very jealous. If this was two weeks from now and it was still for sale I probably would of grabbed it.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

My twin power pole blades came in today... one more piece of the puzzle. Now to decide on which GPS unit. More pics to come soon once everything is installed!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

View media item 1091


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Pic from out on the lake this afternoon testing all the new gear...


----------



## tdsounds (May 3, 2013)

sickz284u said:


> Pic from out on the lake this afternoon testing all the new gear...


Looks very cool. Whats the top end speed of this bad boy.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

With 2 anglers and gear plus full tank of fuel about 33 mph


----------

